# Lidl offers for this sunday!



## =Adam= (19 Sep 2012)

Hi guys, just letting you know that this sunday Lidl have a couple of offers on that may be of interest to you!

They have the power carver - £19.99 and also an engraver (not sure on the price)

These seem like they could come in useful and from what I have read online the carver seems to be a good buy!


LINK


----------



## chippy1970 (19 Sep 2012)

I picked up an air tool set the other day from lidl for £9.99 thought it would be rubbish as most lidl stuff is but its really good stuff. It contains all the stuff you need for inflating car tyres, bike tyres, kids toys, footballs etc and also a blow gun for dusting etc. Highly recommend it .


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (20 Sep 2012)

A lot of the Lidl power tools are pretty good value, plus they come with a 3 year warranty. I paid about £25 for a belt sander, which gets used almost every time I am in the shed.
I also have the electric chainsaw which cuts everything I put in front of it, even using my little generator when out & about.


----------

